# Need More Music Like The Elephant Man Theme... Help Please.



## Grey Lady (Jan 24, 2015)

I think what you're looking for is French accordion music. It is often in the sound tracks of French films. 
Check out audiosparx.com Also look on youtube.com I found creepy accordion music there.
Hope this helps.
Jan/Grey Lady


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

There are a couple of compilations called "A Dark Cabaret" that you might like. Not EVERY song on those compilations will be up your alley, but some could. Most have lyrics though.

Also consider Verne Langdon's "Music For Magicians", which has a carnival atmosphere. Here's one track...


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

this might be what your looking for https://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/album/the-incredible-dark-carnival-halloween-2015-music


----------

